
Legal weed is linked to higher junk-food sales - specifications
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2019/08/16/legal-weed-is-linked-to-higher-junk-food-sales
======
gruglife
Wow the fact that they needed to actually do research into this is mind
boggling. Of course weed gives you the munchies. These people obviously have
never tried it.

------
AnimalMuppet
So wait, they studied it statistically between states, rather than, you know,
empirically?

